# 2020 Monolith Flat



## Buster (Nov 28, 2019)

After several attempts I managed to succeed with an order deposit back in April 20 and had delivery 3rd July 20. Slightly enhanced spec:

SSP Red Speed Burrs (+ $300)

Black top plate ($45)

Walnut cap ($65)

GBP cost was about £2475 ($3010) plus the customs duty and VAT of about £375 so a total of £2850........by the time it arrived in London. Kafatek seem to deduct the initial deposit from the final invoice so you only have customs duty & VAT on the remaining balance (deposit $910 and then final balance of $2100) noted on that final invoice.

Has had very light domestic use, 4 mornings a week usually 1 x 18g double, and occasionally 2 x 18g, so I reckon around 3kgs of beans through and circa 500g stale beans when the grinder arrived as an effort to initially 'season' the burrs. Not used during 'lockdown 2' in Nov/Dec, so it really is 'as new' and not even run in yet.

It is a superb single dose grinder, quiet and doesn't take up much space which keeps the domestic Ayatollah on side, and you can only admire the solid engineering that has gone into creating this machine. As an impatient beggar I just don't enjoy the 'faff' of weighing, measuring, putting 18g in individual jars, rdt, tipping in, wdt etc. I have just bought a Ceado E37s which will go into the office, and I will also try alongside the Monolith to see how I get on and am expecting I will find the 'on demand' process easier/more convenient in which case will plan to sell the Monolith.

A new one will be a slightly cheaper today as $/£ was below $1.25 when I bought last year. Whats the thoughts on value?


----------



## shaunlawler (Feb 7, 2014)

I would say anywhere between £1500 - £2000


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hard to say without photos

these are at a premium , £1500 is massively undervaluing . 
id be looking at £2000 minimum but it's worth 2200 to 2400 for those that want one and don't want to have the lottery to get one .

what did you actually pay, landed with all the options induced that you list.


----------



## Buster (Nov 28, 2019)

I paid $3010 plus the UPS duty/VAT of (I think) £374. Cant quite remember if the $3010 inc the $150 for shipping or not. $/£ was below 1.25 at the time so it was expensive!

I did search on here and saw a 2017 model sold in 2020 for £1900. This ones 'as new' with upgrades.


----------



## shaunlawler (Feb 7, 2014)

Do you know if it's possible to order the Shuriken burrs directly from Kafatek if you buy a pre-owned grinder?

I only ask because the latest flats come with these as standard now as far as I am aware.


----------



## Buster (Nov 28, 2019)

No idea. SSP red speeds were the only upgrade option when I ordered. Denis is very responsive to Monolith owners so I'm sure he'll sell a set of shuriken burrs if required. Would probably be beyond my taste buds to notice the difference.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@Buster I think you are probably looking at 20 to 23% less than you paid, especially as (unless things have changed) Denis still won't transfer the warranty to the new owner. So someone is buying it effectively with no warranty...so £2200 to £2300 would seem realistic.


----------



## shaunlawler (Feb 7, 2014)

DavecUK said:


> @Buster I think you are probably looking at 20 to 23% less than you paid, especially as (unless things have changed) Denis still won't transfer the warranty to the new owner. So someone is buying it effectively with no warranty...so £2200 to £2300 would seem realistic.


I didn't realise the warranty was non-transferable


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

shaunlawler said:


> I didn't realise the warranty was non-transferable


https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/40623-sold-kafetek-monolith-conical/?do=embed&comment=583442&embedComment=583442&embedDo=findComment


----------



## Buster (Nov 28, 2019)

Thanks @DavecUK. I very much doubt Denis has ever had a warranty claim of any significance. Engineered like a tank and I think the only thing that could possibly go wrong is the motor and that would be very easily fixed I think. Grinder will likely outlive me.....and with fewer warranty claims.


----------



## Buster (Nov 28, 2019)

Mrboots2u said:


> Hard to say without photos
> 
> these are at a premium , £1500 is massively undervaluing .
> id be looking at £2000 minimum but it's worth 2200 to 2400 for those that want one and don't want to have the lottery to get one .
> ...


 Deposit £754.54 2nd March 2020

Balance £1744.22 26th June

Duty/VAT to UPS £374.53 8th July

Total delivered £2873.29

less than 200 coffees since!

Warranty is 12m so will expire 8th July 2021. I haven't had any issues at all, and I very much doubt Kafatek have seen any warranty issues from their grinders, incredibly well built.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm sure you will have no trouble selling it. I'd love to own one of these....unfortunately a little too rich for my blood now.


----------

